# Реально ли это? Возможно ли чтобы врачи не увидели?



## милли (2 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте...
Не знаю в этот ли раздел пишу, но вопрос для меня очень серьезный.... Коротко суть:
Сейчас я без движения из-за больного позвоночника... человек который помогает мне сейчас (имеет мед.диплом) так как я даже элементарно дойти до уборной не могу, посмотрев мою спину сказал что прямо посередине спины, между позвонками у меня просвет более трех см... что скорее всего это перелом позвонка и он старый... что он "схватывается", но при нагрузке снова разваливается (а нагрузки у меня последние несколько месяцев было много!)...
Это возможно? Реально ли чтобы при переломе позвонка у меня не отнялись руки-ноги? Возможно ли чтобы за столько лет врачи этого не заметили? Если он при нагрузке "разваливается" то как собирается на место, и почему за этот срок не перебил мне обломками какой нибудь нерв или еще что? А если это не возможно, тогда что это? просвет в позвоночнике? разве такое может быть? извините я в медицине не сильна...

Теперь предыстория : уже почти шесть лет как у меня больной позвоночник... началось все достаточно банально - упала на кафельный пол, потом пол смены отработала (с поднятием тяжестей) и после обеда меня отправили домой из-за болей в спине... несколько месяцев лечения у невролога в районной поликлинике результата не дали (наоборот - в результате каких то процедур стала отниматься правая рука)... лежать на спине не могла, сидеть тоже было не возможно, только в положении полу лежа.... ходить тоже не могла так как отдавалось сильнейшей болью в нижней части спины , да и тряслось все как при сильной слабости....
Три месяца провела на больничном, в результате врач сказал - рентген ничего не показал, вы симулируете!... и выписал... с работы уволилась, так как с такими болями было невозможно работать...
пол года мучилась (боли то проходили, но при малейшей нагрузке возобновлялись с новой силой), потом собрала деньги на компьютерную томографию... врач которому принесла результаты томографии (знакомые посоветовали - профессор!) сказал - грыжа, оперировать нельзя, 50 т.р. в неделю и будем лечить.... естественно таких денег не было.... дальше приступы боли терпела дома.... в 2008 году на несколько месяцев почти полностью парализовало правую сторону (все стало бордовым, отекло, шевельнуть не могла), после чего ходить стала с палочкой.. обращаться в районную поликлинику не стала (что толку - снова бы назвали симулянткой?!), а обратится в другую клинику не было возможности... на протяжении этих лет боль при движении почти не отпускает (особенно резких) и в последние три года появились (отдельные) приступы когда любое движение (иногда даже вздох!) причиняет боль.. такой приступ длится от недели до месяца в течении которого я не могу подняться с кровати... два раза была в санатории (платно) где мне назначали лечение из расчета что у меняя грыжа, но лишь на том участке который мне приносил больше всего болезненных ощущений - поясничный, на пару месяцев приносило облегчение, но потом все по новой... в прошлом году (2 января) попала в а.аварию... вроде и не заметила чтобы сильно стукнуло, внешних повреждений не было, но через два дня новый приступ... и с тех пор сильные головные боли.... через пол года (летом) сделали МРТ - голову, шею и поясницу.... голова нормально, шея и поясница - грыжи... от поликлиники добилась направления в больницу... там назначили лекарства которые сняли боль на время и от которых я теряла сознание... как оказалось потом - аллергия... дальше назначили мазь (не помогает) и обезболивающее... потом ребенок пошел в первый класс, через несколько месяцев погиб муж.... не до здоровья было... как держалась не знаю... таблетки горстями глотала... приступ свалил лишь один раз.... и вот новый приступ.. лежу...

Заранее спасибо за ответ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Авг 2012)

милли написал(а):


> что скорее всего это перелом позвонка и он старый... что он "схватывается", но при нагрузке снова разваливается (а нагрузки у меня последние несколько месяцев было много!)...
> Это возможно?


Зачем гадать возможно, или невозможно, давайте сделаем банальный рентген этого участка позвоночника в двух проекциях и все увидим.


----------



## милли (5 Авг 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Зачем гадать возможно, или невозможно, давайте сделаем банальный рентген этого участка позвоночника в двух проекциях и все увидим.


мне важно было узнать возможно ли такое вообще.... конечно я сделаю еще раз все анализы и снимки!  это даже не обсуждается...  просто, я не понимаю как как со сломанным позвоночником можно было без серьезных проблем (типа паралича) прожить шесть лет и не знать об этом?... возможно ли такое или это фантастика?
Обычный рентген может это выявить? даже если они начнут срастаться? у меня такое недоверие к рентгену именно по причине того что после снимков в районной поликлинике мне врач сказал - рентген ничего не показал, вы симулируете...  учитывая что делали его почти шесть лет назад, к сожалению не помню делали всю спину или только поясничный отдел (так как болел именно он) и соответственно тех снимков у меня тоже нет...  зато на снимках которые делались позже (и КТ и МРТ) видна деформация двух позвонков, но ни в одном заключение этого не написано.... вот и думаю - может это так и должно быть?)))  может я чего то не понимаю?....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

милли написал(а):


> мне важно было узнать возможно ли такое вообще


вы упорно подталкиваете меня к тому, что-бы назвать автора этой идеи дибилом? Давайте сделаем снимки...


----------



## милли (6 Авг 2012)

К сожалению именно Вы мне помочь, как я понимаю, не можете (только лишь заочно)....
наверное вы правы - упорно пытаюсь понять где "дебилы" - врачи которые это не увидели или человек который это предположил... Наверное, боюсь, что он прав и мне предстоит операция... бррр... не любитель я медицинских учреждений...
Как только я смогу добраться до данного аппарата - то конечно сделаю... (хоть и малая, но надежда избавиться от болей))) Обычный аппарат в поликлинике подойдет? чЧоб уже точно разглядели))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Авг 2012)

милли написал(а):


> Обычный аппарат в поликлинике подойдет?


да


----------

